# iPad mini keyboard case



## meljackson (Nov 19, 2008)

Anyone have a recommendation for a great keyboard case for the mini?


----------



## Leanne King (Oct 2, 2012)

I preordered the Logitech one as soon as it was announced. It finally arrived last week, but they sent a French one which is of no use to me so it's gone back.

However, before the UPS guy collected it I carefully unwrapped it and had a go. To be honest, I found it just too small. The keys are actually smaller than the onscreen keys. The 'home' key is right next to the '1' key and in trying it for three minutes I managed to accidentally press it twice, knocking me out of the writing app and back to springboard.

I love the concept of a keyboard case, it's such a great idea in theory. The keyboard is always there when you need it, and not in the way when you don't. In reality though, I think any keyboard that matches the mini's form factor is going to suffer from being too small to be really useful.

I might try the Zagg keys mini 10, it's bigger than the iPad so the keys are bigger. It's another compromise though, you're having to carry round a bigger unit overall.

In the meantime I'm using the regular Apple Wireless Keyboard from my Mac on the iPad. It's not as convenient for carrying around, but most of the time I'm using it at home so that's not a big issue. The Apple keyboard is my favourite keyboard of all time. I might just get a second one for the iPad. They're cheaper than the Logitech cases too.

ETA: Belkin have one on the way too. The keys look better spaced than the Logitech model. Colour me skeptical though, there's a limit to what you can fit onto a 7 inch device. 
http://www.belkin.com/us/FastFit-iPad-Mini-Keyboard-Case


----------



## meljackson (Nov 19, 2008)

I just received the logitech ultra thin today. I assume that's the one you are talking about. The keys are kind of cramped but I think I can get used to them. Since I don't have a laptop anymore a keyboard will be helpful for me. So far I'm making quite a few mistakes though so I don't know yet


----------

